# Could anyone help with colours..???



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,
I bought this little boy today. But im not to sure what 
type of mouse he is or the colour...
He is soft with a wool like coat. I don't think
he is a rex but i could be wrong.
I really hope someone can help me as i am not good with
colours and coats but i am still learning.

[IMG=http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/3639/newbies008.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thankyou,
mice-lover


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor agouti


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Agouti rex


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok thankyou both for the help.
When i google Agouti rex or Poor Agouti
mice it doesn't come up with any thing but
rats. There is other mice that im unsure
with colours but the only way i could do it is 
by email.But thankyou both, I'll say he is
agouti rex Marjolijin.

mice-lover


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Poor agouti isn't a variety. It means he's a poor example of an agouti mouse.

I don't think he's a rex, because his whiskers look very straight in the enlarged version of the picture. I think he has a standard coat that's in need of some TLC.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a rex. He's just got a coat that clumps.

Definitely agouti though.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

i dont know if it is different but i live in Australia so im not sure if colours are the same uno like in the Us and stuff.. LOL


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

Could he be astrex?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Astrex have curly whiskers. Maby there's a different strand in Aus? I know there's some varieties of curly fur which have straight whiskers. But that mouse looks like a standard.

Minibear-do you have curly furred mice? I could have sworn you posted a pic of an 'Astrex' Manx?? Or was that someone else??


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

love the little guy, love agouti's


----------

